# When to look at profiles?



## ChickenLegs (Feb 3, 2013)

Just wondering when those of you who are approved started to look at profiles? Our SW has started sending them to us, but we're still about 5 weeks from panel. DH is resistant to enquiring, as he's concerned that we'll get our hopes up and the LO's SW will not consider us without our PAR (which our SW has told us she can't send until we're approved).

But surely our SW wouldn't send them unless she thought we could get a link? Am confused! And also feeling a little desperate...


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi Chicken legs,

Are you with a LA or VA? If your SW us sending profiles from your own agency then I would say you could start to investigate more. If these are outwith your agency then I understand your DH's concern and your SW may be doing this to try and get an idea of matches and what you are drawn to - especially if you are being approved for a side range of ages or siblings etc.

No harm is looking but proceeding with caution. I understand your hesitation but a children's SW is unlikely to visit until after panel but these meetings can take weeks to sort out. Also if Agency or children's SW use competitive matching then they may be keener on a couple who have passed panel if there's not much between you.

Good luck and loving your proactive SW ;-)
X


----------



## ChickenLegs (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi Gertie

We're VA, so I might try a tentative request without getting my hopes up.

Should have put this in the adoption and fostering forum, oops    Put it down to stress


----------

